# Is or is it an optional extra leisure battery standard?



## 104089 (Apr 24, 2007)

* CAN ANYONE ENLIGHTEN ME PLEASE AND RESOLVE A DISPUTE,IS A BESSACARR E765 FITTED WITH A LESIURE BATTERY AS STANDARD,OR IS IT A OPTIONAL EXTRA. WE HAVE JUST BOUGHT A E765 (2003) MODEL AND THERE IS NO LEISURE BATTERY,MY BESSACARR E745(2001) MODEL HAS ONE INSTALLED UNDER THE SEAT AND I AM A BIT MIFFED THAT I NOW HAVE TO GET A BATTERY INSTALLED, THE SELLER SAYS THERE WASNT ONE THERE WHEN HE BOUGHT IT BUT HE ADVERISED IT AS 240 AND 12V. HE HAS EVEN REMOVED THE GAS BOTTLES AND EVEN THE REGULATOR AND THE MICROWAVE WHICH WERE THERE WHEN I VIEWED IT,CANT HELP THINKING HE HAS STRIPPED OUT THE BATTERY TOO! ANY ADVICE WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED . ALSO DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF I CAN PURCHASE A WARRANTTY FOR THE VEHICLE.*


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I have never yet bought a new or seconhand van that didnt have a leisure battery as standard


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This must be a used MH and I would certainly expect a leisure battery to be fitted at the point of sale.
Gerry


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Lesiure battery amongst other things, did you agree a price when the mising parts were in place ?

Dave.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge, if the pieces were in when you saw it they should be there whern you collect it UNLESS you were specifically told they would not be. The phrase _caveat emptor_ comes to mind (Let the buyer beware).

Don't complete the deal till you are satisfied, it is hard to do but if necessary walk away while things cool down.

Check with the original manufacturers whether these items were fitted when new, if they were you have a much stronger case.

I would be VERY surprised if a leisure battery was NOT fitted when originally supplied.

Private sales are not covered by the Trades Descriptions Act to the best of my knowledge, but don't complete until you are satisfied, your redress afterwards is much harder.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

s8ndr said:


> * CAN ANYONE ENLIGHTEN ME PLEASE AND RESOLVE A DISPUTE,IS A BESSACARR E765 FITTED WITH A LESIURE BATTERY AS STANDARD,OR IS IT A OPTIONAL EXTRA. WE HAVE JUST BOUGHT A E765 (2003) MODEL AND THERE IS NO LEISURE BATTERY,MY BESSACARR E745(2001) MODEL HAS ONE INSTALLED UNDER THE SEAT AND I AM A BIT MIFFED THAT I NOW HAVE TO GET A BATTERY INSTALLED, THE SELLER SAYS THERE WASNT ONE THERE WHEN HE BOUGHT IT BUT HE ADVERISED IT AS 240 AND 12V. HE HAS EVEN REMOVED THE GAS BOTTLES AND EVEN THE REGULATOR AND THE MICROWAVE WHICH WERE THERE WHEN I VIEWED IT,CANT HELP THINKING HE HAS STRIPPED OUT THE BATTERY TOO! ANY ADVICE WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED . ALSO DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF I CAN PURCHASE A WARRANTTY FOR THE VEHICLE.*


*

The E765 does come with a leisure battery and charger. Also the regulator should be with the vehicle as well. Why someone removed that is a mystery. Is there no redress with the seller ?*


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

The only item that I would expect to be removed would be the gas bottles. I considered taking the microwave out of my last motorhome as it was an optional extra, in the end I left it. But the regulator and leisure battery should be left in he's just trying it on.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Probably too late now - but - did you check it was his van to sell?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Probably too late now - but - did you check it was his van to sell?


What has probally happened is that the old owner upgraded to a gell or carbon battery when the old one went phut. He now doesnt want to give that up so has taken it out. Its a bit unreasonable to expect you to buy one but if its a private sale theres little you can do. A new standard 110 AH leisure battery will cost about 35-50 quid so it may be worth getting a new one yourself anyway to may sure you have a few years with no trouble.

Just make sure that theres as much recourse as possible should you fit one and find theres soemthing electrically wrong which is why he took the battery out.

There should be a compartment for one somewnere with wires attatched. Make sure you dont touch live and neg.

Phill


----------

